# اللهجة المصرية: بالي راح - آخد بالي



## makala

الحقيقة ان انا بقالي زمان ماراحش بس لبعض المسؤولين اللي تحت ايده فلوس ممكن ياخذ منها.

المصدر
مصطفى حسني  -  لا تستهن


----------



## cherine

الكلام غير واضح، ويبدو أن الجملة ناقصة. هل يمكنك إضافة بعض السياق للتوضيح؟


----------



## makala

اطلعت على تقرير نشرته احد الصحف العربية عن قضايا الكسب الغير المشروع. لقيتهم 16 قضية للكسب الغير المشروع وما خفي كان أعظم.لكن مافيش حاجة خفية على علم الله. والحقيقة ان انا بقالي زمان ماراحش بس لبعض المسؤولين اللي تحت ايده فلوس ممكن ياخذ منها. بقالي راحة على نفسي ان أني عايز أخذ بالي رزقي بيجي من أين حتى لا أبعث مع آكلي الحرام


----------



## cherine

أولاً: يجب إعطاء السياق واضحًا، بمعنى: توضيح أن الجملة مأخوذة من فيديو وأنها قيلت في الدقيقة كذا من الفيديو، وذلك لتسهيل الوصول إلى مصدر الجملة. ولِمَن يريد الاطلاع على المصدر، الجملة قيلت في فيديو متاح (حتى الآن على الأقل) على اليوتيوب، الحلقة  117 من برنامج لا تستهن وعنوانها فكر.

ثانيًا: بالنسبة لما قاله مصطفى حسني: فهو يقول "بالي" وليس "بقالي" والكلمة تعني عقلي أو ذهني أو تفكيري. وعبارة "بالي راح لكذا" تعني "فكّرت في كذا" أو "تأمّلت في كذا" وهو يقول: لم أفكر فقط في المسؤولين الذين لديهم فرصة سرقة ما تحت أيديهم من مال (هو مسؤولون عنه بحكم وظيفتهم) لكني فكّرت أيضًا في نفسي، أني أريد أن أكون حَذِرًا (آخد بالي = أحترس، أكون حذرًا) لمصدر رزقي كي لا آكل مالاً حرامًا.
​


----------



## makala

ما سمعت كلامه جيدا. شكرا لكي على الإفادة الطويلة.


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، ولا بأس فالنُطق أحيانًا لا يكون واضحًا ولهذا من المهم توضيح أن مصدر الجملة هو فيديو أو تسجيل صوتي وليس كلامًا مكتوبًا


----------

